# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πως κάνουμε μπανάκι?

## αλεξανδρος13

Γεια σε ολους.Αγορασα προσφατα ενα κοκατιλακι,νεαρο σε ηλικια.Εχω καταφερει να τον ταισω απο το χερι μου και να ανεβενει πανω μου.Ειναι πολυ ηρεμος χαρακτηρας.Τον εχω αφισει να πεταξει και στον χωρο και ειχε μεγαλη επιτυχεια.Η απορια μου σχετιζετε με το πως θα τον κανω μπανιο.Θα τον ψεκασω με ψεκαστιρει η να τον αφισω να κανει μονο του?

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου και εσενα Αλεξανδρε..

Ριξε μια ματια εδω  
*Η ώρα του μπάνιου έφτασε*


*Βούτηξε το κεφαλάκι!!!!*

*Συμπλήρωμα μπάνιου!

**Μπανάκι*

----------

